# Best way to handle dog in heat?



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina was in heat in January. It was no big deal as we were home. I used a washable diaper but after a short while did not bother as she kept herself clean and there was not much of it. We plan to go on vacation in June and I figured there might be a good chance she goes into heat again. We'll be in a motor home and I am concerned about unleashed dogs trying to get to her when we take her out. What do most people do when their dog is in heat? I do not want to breed her but I have just not felt comfortable to get her "fixed".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't advise you on handling her heat other than that everyone I know just keeps their breeding females AWAY from entire males when in heat. That said, you should REALLY consider spaying her for her own health if you don't intend to breed her. Bad things can happen to unspayed girls. (Pyo being one of the most common, which often requires an emergency spay, with a dog who is ill). Maybe consider an ovarectomy, which is less invasive, and gives the dog the same protection as a full spay.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Whwn Zoey had her first heat I didn't even know at first. I was in a dog show and my friend noticed. I walked her around the whole day. Their were hundreds of male dogs around and not one of them bothered her. Just make sure she is on a leash.
Karen what is PYO? I have a friend who waited to long and I think that is what happened to her female. Hers did have a litter and was 13 when she developed problems.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Our girl has been through 2 heat cycles. We have her spay scheduled for next month, as I finally convinced my husband we would not be able to put in the time or $ to properly show, test and bred her.

Both times when she has went through her heat, we had been planning on boarding her and had to make last minute adjustments to our plans. The first time I stayed home with her, the second my parents watched her for us.

While male dogs (even the ones who were fixed) paid more attention to her than normal, I was able to keep her away from any intact male. My parents have more intact males in their neighborhood than I do and they did notice an increase in the ones who hung out around their yard (they even had a male dog dig under their fence). But they were able to only let her out when none were around and were always outside with the dogs. So as long as you don't leave her outside unattended, I don't think you will have too many problems even if she does happen to be in heat during your planned trip.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

It is encouraging to know she will not be jumpred on the moment I step out to take her piddle. Yes, she is always on the lease as she is 8 lb and I am worried about the wild life eating her even on our property. Karen thank you for the idea of an ovarectomy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Whwn Zoey had her first heat I didn't even know at first. I was in a dog show and my friend noticed. I walked her around the whole day. Their were hundreds of male dogs around and not one of them bothered her. Just make sure she is on a leash.
> Karen what is PYO? I have a friend who waited to long and I think that is what happened to her female. Hers did have a litter and was 13 when she developed problems.


Pyometra is a BAD infection of the uterus.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Nellie has had 4 heat cycles,and touch wood we haven't had any problems.Nellie keeps herself very clean,and we go on our walks as usual,we have never had any unwanted attention from other dogs.The only problem is she wears poor old Dizzie out,and his chest fur gets all matted from constant humping!All to no avail as he has been done,and he is very half hearted about it,much to her annoyance!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Anna6 said:


> It is encouraging to know she will not be jumpred on the moment I step out to take her piddle. Yes, she is always on the lease as she is 8 lb and I am worried about the wild life eating her even on our property. Karen thank you for the idea of an ovarectomy.


I wouldn't count on it not happening. If there is an experienced male within scent range, it can happen faster than you can react. If Posh happened to be anywhere nearby, and no one noticed, you would be having puppies in 63 days.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't be so non challant about it - almost any dog can run faster than the average person and once two dogs are coupled you can't just pull them apart as they will both get injured. If you don't want her bred it's a black or white thing - as long as she is not spayed you risk an unplanned litter, and the father likely won't be a cute, titled Havanese.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom King said:


> I wouldn't count on it not happening. If there is an experienced male within scent range, it can happen faster than you can react. If Posh happened to be anywhere nearby, and no one noticed, you would be having puppies in 63 days.


 If Posh was out and about and came upon Zoey I would be happy.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

just get her spayed. imagine a large dog getting at her (or trying to for that matter?). it's best for her health and if you have no intention of showing or breeding her then there is no advantage to not having her spayed. If you are worried about the risks of spay, then the laparoscopic oophorectomy option might be good. You can't put a chastity belt on her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> You can't put a chastity belt on her!


Well, maybe you could, but she'd look mighty funny!:laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am ALL for waiting for a dog to be fully grown and developed before spaying/neutering, however, if you aren't going to breed her..you probably should look into a spay after the 2nd heat, the good news is, her bones and organs are fully developed now and had the natural hormones to aid that along, the bad news is, the longer you wait to spay, the higher risk they run of various cancers, after the 2nd heat is pretty much the prime time (IMO..but my opinion is just that of a doggie mom i'm not a vet nor breeder, nor is my opinion on waiting even the most popular of opinions) I do think if you cannot protect your dog from unwanted pregnancies..one should spay before heat.

I often had to put her in the sink and wash her off. I'm not sure that was the best habit for me to start because she would give me this look to go get her sink bath, she didn't have much interest in doing it herself and she didn't like wearing the diaper, although, she tended to be pretty sedentary and keep the mess to a towel on her bed/pillow.

I do encourage you to consider spaying at this juncture, you are past the benefit of it and now just increasing the odds of things you don't want to happen..

Kara


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I might still have her spayed but I am not ready for it now. If she goes into heat she will most likely spend most of her time in the motor home. She will still need to step out to piddle. As for the chastity belt, I was adviced to use the little diapers used when they are in heat. Ofcourse she needs some time without in order to piddle. Pitty people do not leash their dog always like I do. Well even if I fix her it will not happen before vacation. I also think it is not something I should do because of scare tactics of all kinds of cancers etc. She will get if she is not spayed. Hmm maybe people should line up then too. That one doesn't work for me either. I do hope I find peace with the decission. It doesn't help that I previously had a dog, no Havanese, that became spay incontinent due to spaying. My boy dog had no issues.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Anna6 said:


> I might still have her spayed but I am not ready for it now. If she goes into heat she will most likely spend most of her time in the motor home. She will still need to step out to piddle. As for the chastity belt, I was adviced to use the little diapers used when they are in heat. Ofcourse she needs some time without in order to piddle. Pitty people do not leash their dog always like I do. Well even if I fix her it will not happen before vacation. I also think it is not something I should do because of scare tactics of all kinds of cancers etc. She will get if she is not spayed. Hmm maybe people should line up then too. That one doesn't work for me either. I do hope I find peace with the decission. It doesn't help that I previously had a dog, no Havanese, that became spay incontinent due to spaying. My boy dog had no issues.


As someone who had a dog get pyo at 11 (she wasn't spayed because we DID show her and didn't do it after b/c we were told at 7 (after the veterans classes) the benefits probably outweighed the risks, which other vets have since said isn't true) I strongly recommend spaying. Pyo is very scary and very expensive to fix. At the time, we were told it can happen to up to 25% of unspayed females.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Anna6 said:


> I might still have her spayed but I am not ready for it now. If she goes into heat she will most likely spend most of her time in the motor home. She will still need to step out to piddle. As for the chastity belt, I was adviced to use the little diapers used when they are in heat. Ofcourse she needs some time without in order to piddle. Pitty people do not leash their dog always like I do. Well even if I fix her it will not happen before vacation. I also think it is not something I should do because of scare tactics of all kinds of cancers etc. She will get if she is not spayed. Hmm maybe people should line up then too. That one doesn't work for me either. I do hope I find peace with the decission. It doesn't help that I previously had a dog, no Havanese, that became spay incontinent due to spaying. My boy dog had no issues.


How many women do you know with breast cancer, ovarian cancer, uterine cancer, etc? these are all hormone related cancers. Of course we don't sterilize humans for many many reasons but for dogs these cancers also occur and can be prevented with spays. She doesn't know the difference and if you are not going to breed her or show her then the benefit far outweighs the risk. You ask for my opinion. I'm very opinionated on this issue. Sorry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Anna6 said:


> I might still have her spayed but I am not ready for it now. If she goes into heat she will most likely spend most of her time in the motor home. She will still need to step out to piddle. As for the chastity belt, I was adviced to use the little diapers used when they are in heat. Ofcourse she needs some time without in order to piddle. Pitty people do not leash their dog always like I do. Well even if I fix her it will not happen before vacation. I also think it is not something I should do because of scare tactics of all kinds of cancers etc. She will get if she is not spayed. Hmm maybe people should line up then too. That one doesn't work for me either. I do hope I find peace with the decission. It doesn't help that I previously had a dog, no Havanese, that became spay incontinent due to spaying. My boy dog had no issues.


People do not get Pyo. That is one big difference. I would be worried about spay incontinence too. Big time. That's why I did a lot of research into ovarectomy rather than typical spay procedures. This does not have the risks of spay incontinence. If I end up with a girl for my next one, that is definitely the route I'll go.

I don't think anyone here is trying to "scare" you into spaying your girl. It's just that it truly makes everything easier both for the owner AND the dog. As long as you are responsible about making SURE she can't get bred while in heat (and bitches sometimes have "silent" heats that come on without warning, so you need to be on guard at all times!) and have done your own, informed, risk/benefit analysis. The decision is always yours!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Karen quote- If I end up with a girl for my next one, that is definitely the route I'll go. -quote

LOL Karen. I was thinking here you go Anna you should have picked a boy dog. 

Tuss no worries. I appreciate your opinion. I just did not want it to become a spay or not spay debate. I was asking about the best way to handle a bitch in heat while on vacation as I want to make sure she does not get pregnant and I want to know the best way to handle it. I want her to be as comfortable too and enjoy the trip. The spay versus not spay can be a maybe best reserved for a thread on its own.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've never had a Havanese with spay incontinence, or even heard of one. We did have one farm dog that had it after age 12. She had the hormone shots, and it took care of it. I think she had the shots twice-once at age 12 or 13, and once sometime during her 15th year. She was about a 50 pound mixed breed. We had a bunch of spayed farm dogs in decades before her, and none of them ever had the problem. They all slept on our front porch.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Anna6 said:


> Karen quote- If I end up with a girl for my next one, that is definitely the route I'll go. -quote
> 
> LOL Karen. I was thinking here you go Anna you should have picked a boy dog.


No, I adore my boy, but the reason I was able to get him was that the Kings had a waiting list for girls, a litter of all boys and I didn't care. I don't choose performance animals (or pets, for that matter) based on color or gender. I want the one whose personality type best fits what I want to do with them.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

To spay,or not to spay,it is entirely up to you and your circumstances.I know a breeder of 40 years,who personally is not in favour of spaying, although her bitches are fixed after retiring from showing and breeding,she says that often their coats become dull,thick and frizzy,and there is a strong tendency to put on weight however careful you are about what they eat.She has only had one case in more 40 years of breeding etc,and that was a dog who was over 14 years old.She breeds working gun dogs,and is also Dizzie and Nellie's groomer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I made this fancy outfit for Zoey when we went to a Christmas party . It wasn't because she was in heat but everyone at my Havanese club had to have their dogs protected so the host didn't have to worry about her rugs.
Their is a pad inside the panties.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Suzi,thats a very cute and clever outfit!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Zoey looks so cute!



Suzi said:


> I made this fancy outfit for Zoey when we went to a Christmas party . It wasn't because she was in heat but everyone at my Havanese club had to have their dogs protected so the host didn't have to worry about her rugs.
> Their is a pad inside the panties.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What cute party panties!:laugh:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What an adorable outfit and it actually serves a purpose. You're a clever one, Suzi. You could start a business for "pretty party panty pads". Try to say that fast!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> People do not get Pyo. That is one big difference. I would be worried about spay incontinence too. Big time. That's why I did a lot of research into ovarectomy rather than typical spay procedures. This does not have the risks of spay incontinence. If I end up with a girl for my next one, that is definitely the route I'll go.
> 
> People DO get pyometra, actually:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyometra
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> krandall said:
> 
> 
> > People do not get Pyo. That is one big difference. I would be worried about spay incontinence too. Big time. That's why I did a lot of research into ovarectomy rather than typical spay procedures. This does not have the risks of spay incontinence. If I end up with a girl for my next one, that is definitely the route I'll go.
> ...


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> I Maybe consider an ovarectomy, which is less invasive, and gives the dog the same protection as a full spay.


Karen, why doesn't everyone consider an ovarectomy? If it's the same protection as a complete neutering, why would one routinely opt for something so much more invasive??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Karen, why doesn't everyone consider an ovarectomy? If it's the same protection as a complete neutering, why would one routinely opt for something so much more invasive??


Because many vets haven't been trained to do, or aren't comfortable doing an ovarectomy. Also, it is more expensive than the traditional spay, at least at this point.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

That makes perfect sense, Karen, thanks. I'll investigate and see if my vets do it, or if anyone else does. If it's not that common in the States it's probably even rarer in the UK, but we'll see. It sounds far more sensible and I would far rather forgo some other expense, like a holiday, for Cuba to be treated less invasively if possible. I'm still against doing any procedure before at least her first season.


----------

